# Newborn Bunnies



## Angiew2324 (Mar 31, 2021)

One of my dogs found a nest of baby bunnies yesterday, pulled 2 out and managed to kill one (on accident, I think) before I could intervene. I put the other bunny back in the nest and created a shelter (basically just a box w/ a hole cut out set over the top of the nest-I read online to do this) where mama could get in, but my dogs cannot. I checked on them a few hours later and they seemed to be okay, and checked the shelter again this morning since it's been raining, but I didn't move the fur to see the babies because I don't want to scare mom away if she sees me. But anyway, we're expecting an unusual cold snap beginning tomorrow (Thursday/3/31/21) where it'll get down into the 20's for 3 days. Mom pulled quite a bit of fur, but I'm worried it isn't enough and I'm not really sure what to do. Should I intervene again and bring them inside? I've never raised bunnies before, but they seem to be somewhere around 10 days old...they haven't opened their eyes yet, but they're covered in fur and beginning to scoot out of the nest a bit. I think I'd probably have to buy some kit milk or goats milk, at least for a few days, but I'm not sure...or should I let them be and let nature take its course? I hate to take them away from mom, I just don't want them to die in the cold. Here's the nest before I added the shelter.


----------



## Angiew2324 (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry, Thursday 4/1/21...this year is going so fast! Lol


Angiew2324 said:


> One of my dogs found a nest of baby bunnies yesterday, pulled 2 out and managed to kill one (on accident, I think) before I could intervene. I put the other bunny back in the nest and created a shelter (basically just a box w/ a hole cut out set over the top of the nest-I read online to do this) where mama could get in, but my dogs cannot. I checked on them a few hours later and they seemed to be okay, and checked the shelter again this morning since it's been raining, but I didn't move the fur to see the babies because I don't want to scare mom away if she sees me. But anyway, we're expecting an unusual cold snap beginning tomorrow (Thursday/3/31/21) where it'll get down into the 20's for 3 days. Mom pulled quite a bit of fur, but I'm worried it isn't enough and I'm not really sure what to do. Should I intervene again and bring them inside? I've never raised bunnies before, but they seem to be somewhere around 10 days old...they haven't opened their eyes yet, but they're covered in fur and beginning to scoot out of the nest a bit. I think I'd probably have to buy some kit milk or goats milk, at least for a few days, but I'm not sure...or should I let them be and let nature take its course? I hate to take them away from mom, I just don't want them to die in the cold. Here's the nest before I added the shelter.


----------

